# Regner RhB G 2/3 + 2/2 Mallet.



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi everyone, I just spotted this on Regner's website, looks like it's coming for 2015:

rhb_nr25_regner_profil_webgr by BigRedOne45mm, on Flickr

This image is from Regner's website. 3,390 Euros.

Fairly accessible price for a Mallet, and in my scale.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

BigRedOne said:


> Hi everyone, I just spotted this on Regner's website, looks like it's coming for 2015:
> 
> This image is from Regner's website. 3,390 Euros.
> 
> Fairly accessible price for a Mallet, and in my scale.


Oh right, it IS 1/32 isn't it?
Looks quite nice actually.
And it's a working compound!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Reg Stocking (Sep 29, 2010)

Probably it's 1:22.5. The Rhaetisch Bahn is meter gauge.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

*from Garden Railways*

*G Scale News*

*Discover the fascinating world of Garden Railways online.*

Skip to content 

Home
About
Information
New Items 2015
Product Databases
Service
Downloads
Reviews
Links
Contact
Search

*New For 2015 From REGNER*

REGNER announced a 1:22,5 scale kit of the Rhaetian (RhB) G 2/3+2/2 ‘Mallet’ steam locomotive for 2015. The Live Steam engine with road number 25 will be available (Art.No. 23800) as a one-time series only in 2015 for € 3.390,00.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Yes, 1:22.5, so it's a correct scale and will match LGB RhB rolling stock. I think it'll come with LGB style couplers as well.

Cylinder drains, working compound valve, sight glass, sprung suspension. Hand pump, but I don't see that it has an axle pump - though it might be feasible to fit Regner's steam pump. 

Says "radius 2," but I don't know if that's 2M or R2.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Radius R2 would be the LGB radius R2

There is an English translation of the Regner information on the database website:
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=7037


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, I posted it on my site a while ago. Though there is no hand pump listed, they use a goodall fitting. I did see they have moved to a 5mm glass finally.

The model is 1:22.5 same as the other offerings. Also the couplers they are usually the LGB loop with a plate for RC control to disconnect. This model is set up for RC control


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Jason,

Do you know if there is a date by which an order has to be placed to get one of these models?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

BigRedOne said:


> Jason,
> 
> Do you know if there is a date by which an order has to be placed to get one of these models?


 
There is no date that I was given but they said June/July for production. Most likely as usual its only orders filled no stock extra.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

On the Gartenbahn Database and also on the Regner website it states that preorders are accepted until summer of 2015.

Summer is sort of a broad term but it ties in somewhat with a June/July start of production date mentioned by Jason.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes but I use dates like a rubber band. The Climax was a 2014 loco delivered in Feb 2015


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Did you mean June/Juny 2016????

True enough that LS manufacturers typically don't meet announced ship dates - Piko is the big exception

But if Regner accepts pre-orders until the summer of 2015 I wouldn't expect the loco to be available until fall of 2015 at the earliest, not June or July.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Well being production is June/July it cant possibly be shipped in the same time.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm wondering if anyone has an update for availability of this model?

Regner had promised better photos after the Nurmberg Toy Fair, but I've yet to find any or see anything posted.

Matthew


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Matthew, There are some detail pictures of the pre production model here;

https://picasaweb.google.com/114036153408224749848/RhB25


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks, Rod.

Did you operate the prototype or see it run?


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Unfortunately the model is not yet complete so cannot be run at this time.


----------

